# I already miss you



## amazone

Hi
Can someone help me to translate " I already miss you"? I would like to write it down to my boyfriend in kanji and hiragana.

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## notnotchris

amazone said:


> Hi
> Can someone help me to translate " I already miss you"? I would like to write it down to my boyfriend in kanji and hiragana.
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!!!


 
Well, Amazone, I'm not a native speaker but just in case you want to send him the message ASAP, here is my best attempt:

もう会いたくなっちゃった

if you want to turn the femininity up a notch, add a わ at the end


----------



## cheshire

> もう会いたくなっちゃった
> 
> if you want to turn the femininity up a notch, add a わ at the end


You're right, but just to add that っちゃった　form is already feminine enough.

Or you could say もうさみしくなっちゃった、もうさびしくなったよ、もうさびしい.


----------



## Flaminius

I thought like Chris and the expression I am lately finding myself in favour of is:
もう会いたくなってきた。

The auxiliary _-kita_ presents the statement as a developing process that started a while ago.  An implication is that it will continue developing towards the future.  If you cannot meet your boyfriend for a while, _-kita_ implies that he will be missed more and more.


----------



## unprimesuspect

This really isn't my area of expertise but when I miss Japan, I say,

「日本が恋しい。」　

So, can't we also say: 

「もうあなたが恋しい.」
(I miss you already.)

To me, that conveys the feeling that your heart yearns for that person without implying that you are planning to do something about it. Perhaps, it's a bit mushy for many people's taste but I think it's quite sweet.


----------



## cheshire

Mushy. You can say that again!

あなたがいなくて、私の心は虚ろ（うつろ）だ！


----------



## notnotchris

This stuff is all gold. Too bad I can't use any of these lines any more! 

Ahem...

I thought 恋しい referred to things more than people. Such as, what do you miss most about (country)?

Can it also refer to missing people?


----------



## cheshire

Yes, you can use 恋しい irrespective of about people or things.
恋しい　is mushy, sentimental or sissy word as are 愛、愛してる、恋してる、so people don't use it much in daily conversations. To say あなたが恋しい　is sentimental. 顔が真っ赤になるような言い方です。

焼き芋が恋しい。


----------



## Uebersetzer

How about 「もうあなたのことが懐かしい」？
Expressing "miss" in Japanese is really tough...
About 「恋しい」,I have an image of someone singing 演歌。。。
Even though it's not a perfect solution, how about 「あなたがいなくて寂しい」？
Unfortunately Japanese is not a language that expresses feelings so openly.
The expression I often hear for "missing" something is 「ホームシック」,which of course is not Japanese.

Cheers,


----------



## unprimesuspect

Well, I told you that this wasn't exactly my area of expertise! 

However, I would feel all mushy inside if a guy writes to me: 

「君の事が恋しい。」
（I heart/miss you.)

If you are skeptical, give it a try and see how well it works out.


----------



## Flaminius

I intentionally avoided mentioning 恋しい and 懐かしい because to me they express feelings for something already lost or at least something for which one has once lost interest.
1. 日本が恋しい (*unprimesuspect*)
 2. 焼き芋が恋しい (*cheshire*)
Japan in 1 is missed because one has returned to one's home country, thereby one's stay in Japan has become a past.  Baked sweet potato is missed in 2 because the weather has become colder and the season for the street-vending delicacy has come.  Needless to say, in warmer seasons it was not very much sought after.



Uebersetzer said:


> How about 「もうあなたのことが懐かしい」？
> Expressing "miss" in Japanese is really tough...


懐かしい is 恋しい with less fervour.  Hearing あなたのことが懐かしい, I would understand that the speaker is referring to an old lover.  あなた(のこと)が恋しい does express very strong desire for the other to be with the speaker but, alas, もう does not fit very well here.  I am not sure if my understanding is shared by many but 恋しい always implies the missed one is in the past.  If missing is tough to express in Japanese, related words in Japanese have different connotations from those of the European languages.



> About 「恋しい」,I have an image of someone singing 演歌。。。


Probably because 演歌 is usually about reminiscence and 恋しい is an emotion belonging to the past; ex-girlfriends and all?



> Even though it's not a perfect solution, how about 「あなたがいなくて寂しい」？


This is one of the cliché translations for the English "I miss you."  However, as a habitual meticulous scrutiniser, I tend to take issues with いない.  Without context, いる means "to exist in the world," thereby making いない "not extant (yet or already)."  I feel more comfortable with explicit locations such as ここに or そばに いなくて寂しい.


----------

